# Tattoos and piercings!



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Got em, want em, hate em, love em 
Talk about them here!

I have 4 currently with an appt next week to get another.
I have a set of 4 butterflys on the top of my right foot. They symbolize my kids and are colored in their birthstone color.
A rose on my right hip, a cluster of 3 tulips and a Lysandra Bellargus butterfly on my left ankle http://www.fotobank.ru/img/MP04-3178.jpg?size=l , a purple hibiscus on the inside of my right wrist.

I got my nose pierced 2 days ago.


----------



## MichaelS (May 22, 2009)

I'm getting the popcorn....  can't wait to read these 


I have wanted a motorcycle tat but only saw it once, can not find the same one & I do not want to settle.

My wife has several piercings (don't tell her I told you)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have 6 tattoos, I had my nose pierced but I let it close up. Other than that I just have my ears pierces 2x.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Not a fan of tattoos or piercings (other than ears), but to each their own.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have six tattoos. My favorite one is the dragon that starts at the top of my left thigh and wraps around my leg and ends across the top of my foot. I have about 4 hours invested in it and have about 2 or 3 hours left to finish coloring it in.

On my right lower leg I have a flaming heart with a sword stabbed through it. A Celtic dagger design on my lower back. The other ones are personal.

Looking forward to finishing my dragon and deciding what I want next!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

2 of my daughters got tattoos. One has 6 and the other has 2. Most are small. As a Mother I hate them, but I also understand their need to express themselves. But, my oldest daughter (6 of them) regrets getting them and wishes she could get them removed. She is a substitute teacher and doesn't like them to show when teaching and she doesn't want her 3 boys to get them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have never had any desire at all for either a tattoo or a piercing. As far as others having them, I find they invariable detract from a woman's beauty in all cases. I'd even prefer that women not pierce their ears, but that would apparently be a vain hope on my part as most women seem to feel they absolutely must wear earrings, and I suppose pierced earrings are probably more practical than clip-ons.

As far as I'm concerned, the female body is fine just the way it is: it does not need jewelry, red-painted lips and blue-painted eyelids, or any other artificial decorations, including tattoos and piercings. (OK, a subtle application of a minimal amount of make-up can help many woman, and probably many men, too.  )

But obviously there are a lot of people in the world whose tastes are different than mine, but I cannot recall ever hearing another man say to me, "Boy that girl/woman is pretty, but she'd be even hotter if she got a tattoo or a piercing." But then, I don't hang out with bikers, goths, or punk rockers, so who knows? And if Angelina Jolie comes calling on me, I'm not going to tell her to come back later after she has her tattoos removed (not that I think I'll ever have to worry about that situation).


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Kathy said:


> 2 of my daughters got tattoos. One has 6 and the other has 2. Most are small. As a Mother I hate them, but I also understand their need to express themselves. But, my oldest daughter (6 of them) regrets getting them and wishes she could get them removed. She is a substitute teacher and doesn't like them to show when teaching and she doesn't want her 3 boys to get them.


Either of your daughters run into problems with employers who don't like tattoos showing? I hate to say it but if someone came into my office looking for a job and had lip/nose/tongue piercings or visible tattoos I almost assuredly would not hire them no matter what their qualifications were.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Forster said:


> Either of your daughters run into problems with employers who don't like tattoos showing? I hate to say it but if someone came into my office looking for a job and had lip/nose/tongue piercings or visible tattoos I almost assuredly would not hire them no matter what their qualifications were.


No, both are beautiful girls and none of the tattoos are big. They can all be covered without a problem. Now if they had to interview in a bikini they might have a problem. The only one that shows on my oldest daughter is a tattoo on her finger, but it is really small.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

There are less and less people prejudiced against tattoos these days. I'd rather not work for someone superficial enough to not hire me because of what I look like anyway.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Forster said:


> Either of your daughters run into problems with employers who don't like tattoos showing? I hate to say it but if someone came into my office looking for a job and had lip/nose/tongue piercings or visible tattoos I almost assuredly would not hire them no matter what their qualifications were.


And that is blatant discrimination. Same as race, religion or physical handicap.

Also, tattoos aren't just for "bikers, goths and punk rockers". Talk about stereotyping. 

I started this thread to be fun, I sincerely hope it doesn't turn into a debate. I saw some previous posts where some other members mentioned their tattoos or possibly wanting them and thought it would be fun to share. <shrug>


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't do ink and I'm not fond of piercings either although I have nothing against those who do.  It's just not my thing and I'm not attracted to it at all.  I got my ears pierced (once) when I was 12 or 13 and that's it!  I do feel naked if I leave the house without earrings in, though it's usually just diamond studs or simple silver hoops, but somehow I think I'm going way off topic here.....  lol


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I would love to have piercing, but they don't stay in for me.  I am allergic to something in the metal... I always thought it was nickel but now most of them are nickel free and they still don't work.  I used to have my eyebrow, belly button, and tongue done (as well as ears).

I do have 3 tattoos tho... a chinese symbol on my ankle, a dolphin on my lower back and a sun/moon/dolphin thing on my upper back. I want more


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have two:








and









I carried a drawing of the Thumper tattoo around in a briefcase for nearly 15 years before I finally got it.

The 2nd one isn't done; the Superman shield is in memory of my father-in-law (and pink because of his favorite t-shirt that said _Tough Guys Wear Pink_) and I'm adding a blue hummingbird under it, with the wings touching the shield. That will be for my MIL, who's as busy as a hummingbird; the wings have to touch the shield because no matter what, she always carries him with her.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I admire artsy tattoos; I wish when I was younger I had had the courage to get one.

One daughter has one and wants to get more & I've got no problem with that.

I've hired people with tatoos & piercings; such doesn't seem to have been any indicator of their qualifications or merit as employees.

I followed the link and got no messages that I was going to a bad site or exposing my computer to any viruses, trojans, or whatnot.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> ...Also, tattoos aren't just for "bikers, goths and punk rockers". Talk about stereotyping.


Perhaps that came out not quite the way I intended. The intention was to acknowledge that there may be groups of people who do, in fact, find such things attractive. Certainly they are generalizations, were not intended to be all-inclusive, and a generalization by definition is only, well, a generalization. It may be a Freudian slip that I only mentioned those 3 groups, which many people who are not members of those groups would take their inclusion as having a negative connotation; but then if you are jumping to that conclusion, are you also guilty of stereotyping? 


> I started this thread to be fun, I sincerely hope it doesn't turn into a debate. I saw some previous posts where some other members mentioned their tattoos or possibly wanting them and thought it would be fun to share. <shrug>


Well, to quote your initial post:


> Got em, want em, *hate em*, love em [my emphasis]


So I took that as an invitation for those of us who "hate em" to reply. So be careful what you ask for.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, love 'em. Body modification is part of my lifestyle and who I am. I'm certain it always will be, despite the amount of people who just don't 'get' it, and think they know what's best despite their ignorance (and are usually quite vocal about it). Doesn't bother me though. If anything, it helps me decide who's worth getting to know and who isn't.

I'm curious to know how most of you feel about 'harder' mods, such as stretched lobes, scarification, split tongues, facial tattoos, etc?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

reemixx said:


> I'm curious to know how most of you feel about 'harder' mods, such as stretched lobes, scarification, split tongues, facial tattoos, etc?


I haven't found a way to _understand_ what they are about - so I tend to have a negative reaction. I haven't had the chance (or made the opportunity[?]) to know anyone with such, so don't have a good context.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

reemixx said:


> I'm curious to know how most of you feel about 'harder' mods, such as stretched lobes, scarification, split tongues, facial tattoos, etc?


My 16yo son has 1/2" gauges. 
I really like the look of transdermal peircings. I've seen some really cute ones around the eye/cheek area.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Both love 'em and hate 'em.  

For myself, I'd never get one (either piercing or tattoo), because I like my body just the way it is, and if I make any just-for-fun changes to enhance it,  I want them to wash off at the end of the day.  Also, I'm terribly squeamish about pain.  I don't have pierced ears either, and oddly, neither does any other woman in my family.  When I used to pin up my hair, I wore clip-ons, big dangly ones, and if I had that kind as pierced earrings I'd be much too scared of having them catch on something.

However, I do appreciate the skilled artwork that goes into some of the elaborate tattoos I've seen.  And the humor or significance of some of the smaller ones, too.  Some of them have cool stories behind them as well.  (I've always assumed that if someone has a very noticeable tattoo, they WANT it to be noticed, and therefore it's ok to ask politely about the significance, if that's not immediately obvious.  If I'm wrong about that, somebody please tell me.)

But poorly done ones, or really faded ones, or ones that were obtained 300 pounds earlier and have stretched beyond recognition...  sorry, but I just don't think that those are attractive.  I also don't think that kids should get them; they have no clear understanding of what "permanent" really means.

And in my opinion, pierced ears on babies constitute child abuse.

As for the employment issue.....  There are some jobs in which one has to appear likeable and "simpatico" to the business's clients, and if that particular client demographic is such that visible (and unconventional) piercings make them very uncomfortable, the business owner is going to have to take that into account when hiring.  Discriminatory, yes, but the business also needs to stay afloat, and is going to make hiring choices that increase the likelihood of that.  
Public opinion may change, but it takes time.  In order to secure the job we want, some of us may wear particular clothes we hate, get haircuts we dislike, wear makeup when we don't want to or vice versa, and refrain from mentioning some key part of our lifestyle that  an employer might find unappealing...  this is no different.  Sometimes individuality has to stay in our private lives and not be part of the job.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have 5 piercings and one tattoo....

Here's my tattoo...










(this is right after it was done so it is still red).

and its inspiration...
















(Heath is Heath Ledger, btw)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> And that is blatant discrimination. Same as race, religion or physical handicap.


Of course it is -- but there are jobs in which even those kinds of discrimination are necessary. There are jobs you can't do wearing a burqa, and there are jobs you can't do in a wheelchair. I don't mean to sound hard-hearted, but jobs like that exist, and always will.



Googlegirl said:


> Also, tattoos aren't just for "bikers, goths and punk rockers". Talk about stereotyping.


Some of the stereotyping that you and others may encounter is just a generational thing. When I was a kid, the only people who had tattoos were sailors and people who had been to jail. That's just the way it was. It's natural that that would affect people's perceptions.... especially if they were pretty sure that the person in question had not been to sea. Over time, I've learned that tattoos have long since become an art form and a form of self-expression, but many of my generation or older may not have adjusted to that. Impressions learned in childhood can be hard to shake off.



Googlegirl said:


> I started this thread to be fun, I sincerely hope it doesn't turn into a debate.


Personally I think it IS fun -- precisely _because_ we don't all agree, and yet we are civil enough to listen to each other and learn about other points of view.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

reemixx said:


> I'm curious to know how most of you feel about 'harder' mods, such as *stretched lobes, scarification*, split tongues, facial tattoos, etc?


Those first two I've only seen in National Geographic pictures. If they're part of someone's ancestral culture, fine. I'm not sure why someone in 21st-century America would be drawn to experimenting with this kind of modification. Is the appeal more in the intended beautification of the body, or is the appeal more in the statement being made to the public? (That's an honest question, not sarcasm.)


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

You know, Susan, your post made me think...........  
Does age directly effect how one feels about tattoos? Or maybe, where you live? what about your religion?

Maybe it's a lack of understanding. Can we compare them to tribal customs in other nations? Like foot bindings or neck rings?

I've seen some people tattoo bar codes on themelves. Do you think that could become a new form of indentification instead of a DL?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I don't have either but I heard tattoos can be addicting


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

When I was an RA in college, 3 or 4 girls on my hall all got a tattoo at the end of the year.  They each got a flower on their big toe, the same design but in different colors.

I'm kinda like Susan, though.  I don't have one and don't think I'd ever get one, but I do enjoy seeing some of the creative ones that others have and hearing the stories behind them.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I haven't found a way to _understand_ what they are about - so I tend to have a negative reaction. I haven't had the chance (or made the opportunity[?]) to know anyone with such, so don't have a good context.


Fair enough. I'm curious why you would automatically feel negative towards something just because you don't understand it, though. Not having a go at you, I'm genuinely curious. I think this is a *very* common reaction, and I don't understand it one bit. Generally, my reaction towards things I don't understand is innate curiosity. I don't see how you can form a positive or negative opinion of something until you understand it completely. This is something I've always struggled to comprehend.



Googlegirl said:


> My 16yo son has 1/2" gauges.
> I really like the look of transdermal peircings. I've seen some really cute ones around the eye/cheek area.


You sound like a cool Mum 
Stretched lobes have become really popular all of a sudden, and I see younger and younger kids with them these days - which is fine as long as they understand why they're doing it (and to be 'cool' or to fit in aren't really good reasons). I was sixteen when I stretched mine, too. They're also at 1/2" and I'm now 23.



Susan in VA said:


> And in my opinion, pierced ears on babies constitute child abuse.


Agree wholeheartedly.

As for your comments about body modification and employment, I both agree and disagree.

On the one hand, I understand businesses are only looking out for themselves, and they have to make those decisions based on their customers and their profits, and that's completely fine. On the other hand, I don't see how wearing clothes you hate, a haircut that you hate, and generally feeling uncomfortable and very much not yourself in your own skin is going to increase individual productivity at all.

I think things are fine the way they are, though. Businesses can hire whoever they want, of course. So if they don't want to hire employees with body mods and an alternative dress style, they don't have to. And thankfully, the general reaction to body mods is becoming more accepted as time goes by, and many businesses are starting to hire people with body mods anyway. Sure, discrimination still exists, but we make the choice to wear visible mods, so we're also accepting the fact that we have to deal with any consequences, positive or negative. Doesn't bother me at all. That's the way the world is right now.



Googlegirl said:


> Maybe it's a lack of understanding. Can we compare them to tribal customs in other nations? Like foot bindings or neck rings?
> 
> I've seen some people tattoo bar codes on themelves. Do you think that could become a new form of indentification instead of a DL?


Might take this opportunity to say that I'm not a supporter of body mods that inhibit a person's normal functioning in any way. But that's just me, and I'm not so narrow minded to say that these are 'wrong' at all. Just my preference.

On the other hand, mods that enhance our human abilities is something I am completely interested in. I don't think real functioning barcodes will ever catch on, but people have implanted their bodies with microchips and other devices that can open doors as they approach them, scan them for ID, etc. It's the age of the cyborg, basically. I think it's fascinating.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's an interesting one - The Enigma.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

reemixx said:


> You sound like a cool Mum
> Stretched lobes have become really popular all of a sudden, and I see younger and younger kids with them these days - which is fine as long as they understand why they're doing it (and to be 'cool' or to fit in aren't really good reasons). I was sixteen when I stretched mine, too. They're also at 1/2" and I'm now 23.


Thanks  With my son, we had a LONG talk about exactly what it meant to stretch them that far. My DH is the web designer for a local tattoo piercing shop. So, we had the owner really explain to our son how to do it safely. 
We have also made it very clear to all our kids that these are permanent mods they are doing and to really think carefully about them. I think we may have done TOO good a job of that because my 19yo DD is telling ME to wait on my next tattoo!


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Those first two I've only seen in National Geographic pictures. If they're part of someone's ancestral culture, fine. I'm not sure why someone in 21st-century America would be drawn to experimenting with this kind of modification. Is the appeal more in the intended beautification of the body, or is the appeal more in the statement being made to the public? (That's an honest question, not sarcasm.)


Why just two reasons? How about to satisfy what someone feels inside, to literally wear on the outside what they believe is within? To experiment with the reactions of society, and to force people to question their own beliefs? To not feel like one is conforming to society? To honour a culture or a belief system that is not accepted within our society, but that one feels a part of anyway? Or even just because one can? Because there's no reason why one shouldn't?

It's my experience that a lot of people with body mods aren't doing it to make a statement. Many people with mods don't care what other people think, and I think that's interesting, and probably a good thing. I think we can all benefit from that. Most people will automatically assume that a modified individual has done that to themselves to make others feel afraid/awkward/uncomfortable/or to get some other reaction out of them. While this is true for some, and probably quite a lot, it's definitely not the reason everyone does it. I think that says a lot about our society, and the way we make assumptions and jump to conclusions.

I can't answer those questions anyway, because it's different for everyone. I think the best anyone can do is question whether we have the right to judge anyone based on their appearance at all.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I can't address traditional neck rings because I haven't studied those, but foot binding is a practice done to children that results in a permanent disability and distortion of the foot for the specific purpose of making girls desirable to men. IMO that does not compare to adult men and women choosing to tattoo and pierce themselves. One is something done to you, the other is one you choose to have for your own reasons.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> You know, Susan, your post made me think...........
> Does age directly effect how one feels about tattoos? Or maybe, where you live? what about your religion?


Age, probably not directly, but I'd bet there is some correlation! Perhaps there's also a correlation with city-vs-country, or position on the political spectrum. Religion, I have no idea, in this country I'd guess probably not, but maybe elsewhere? I mean, there are some countries in which even lipstick is frowned on as adornment; I can't imagine they'd view tattoos favorably, especially on women. But in some cultures there's body _painting_ -- temporary, like henna, but the same idea... I wonder how they'd feel about the idea of permanence! This raises nteresting questions.



Googlegirl said:


> Maybe it's a lack of understanding. Can we compare them to tribal customs in other nations? Like foot bindings or neck rings?


A lack of understanding, yes, probably. Tribal customs... hmmm... to me that implies something that the majority does, which isn't really the case here. Maybe it will be someday? Looking at how widespread tattoos are now among 20-somethings, I wouldn't be surprised.



Googlegirl said:


> I've seen some people tattoo bar codes on themelves. Do you think that could become a new form of indentification instead of a DL?


Ugh, I really hope you're kidding... I think for some people that concept conjures up images from history that can't ever be turned into artistic statements. I've seen a teenager with a bar code on his wrist; I think he was just trying for an avant-garde effect, but to me it was creepy. I still have friends with numbers.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> Thanks  With my son, we had a LONG talk about exactly what it meant to stretch them that far. My DH is the web designer for a local tattoo piercing shop. So, we had the owner really explain to our son how to do it safely.
> We have also made it very clear to all our kids that these are permanent mods they are doing and to really think carefully about them. I think we may have done TOO good a job of that because my 19yo DD is telling ME to wait on my next tattoo!


Haha  That's truly awesome to hear. I think many parents would do well to listen to you and take your advice. A lot of folks think teenagers are just stupid and naive, and it really bothers me. Good communication and understanding is key. Good on you


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a tatoo on my lower back, it is a tribal tatoo, with a sun in the middle.....wanted it for 3 years, had it for 5 minutes when I decided it was a mistake. It is simply too big.  Spent $80 to get the tattoo, and have had 8 lazer treatments so far to a tune of $3,500 and still need about 4 more treatments!  I do love little tattoos and may get a small one once this is removed....I love Nicole Richie's ankle tatoo! I have to have it hidden so it won't show while in scrubs.....oh and let me tell you....lazer treatments hurt 10X worse than the actual tattoo!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

reemixx said:


> On the other hand, I don't see how wearing clothes you hate, a haircut that you hate, and generally feeling uncomfortable and very much not yourself in your own skin is going to increase individual productivity at all.


  Agreed... but you know, neckties or pantyhose are just necessary evils in some fields of employment... (thankfully currently not mine!)



reemixx said:


> Sure, discrimination still exists, but we make the choice to wear visible mods, so we're also accepting the fact that we have to deal with any consequences, positive or negative.


Exactly.



reemixx said:


> Might take this opportunity to say that I'm not a supporter of body mods that inhibit a person's normal functioning in any way. But that's just me, and I'm not so narrow minded to say that these are 'wrong' at all. Just my preference.


I wouldn't call it narrow-minded at all to say that something like foot-binding was "wrong". It was mutilation, plain and simple, and to such an extent that it affected normal functioning and overall health, and sometimes even longevity. All for the sake of perceived beauty. Oh, and this wasn't self-mutilation either; this started with toddlers, so it qualifies as abuse as well. "Wrong" on so many levels... thank goodness it's over!!



reemixx said:


> On the other hand, mods that enhance our human abilities is something I am completely interested in. I don't think real functioning barcodes will ever catch on, but people have implanted their bodies with microchips and other devices that can open doors as they approach them, scan them for ID, etc. It's the age of the cyborg, basically. I think it's fascinating.


That's true -- cochlear implants come to mind, and artificial corneas -- if these developments are used to benefit humans it's a great thing.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I wouldn't call it narrow-minded at all to say that something like foot-binding was "wrong". It was mutilation, plain and simple, and to such an extent that it affected normal functioning and overall health, and sometimes even longevity. All for the sake of perceived beauty. Oh, and this wasn't self-mutilation either; this started with toddlers, so it qualifies as abuse as well. "Wrong" on so many levels... thank goodness it's over!!


Just as circumcision is also mutilation and abuse primarily done to helpless infants and young children.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

reemixx said:


> Stretched lobes have become really popular all of a sudden, and I see younger and younger kids with them these days - which is fine *as long as they understand why they're doing it* (and to be 'cool' or to fit in aren't really good reasons).


I agree that "fitting in" isn't a good reason, but I don't understand what _would_ be a good reason for a kid. Again, serious question -- I have a kid who's going to be a teenager in not too many more years, and I may be faced with issues like this, and I'd like to understand what's behind them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> Here's an interesting one - The Enigma.


Interesting. What's that little bump on his forehead?


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Interesting. What's that little bump on his forehead?


It's an implant. Some are under the skin like his and some are anchored in the skin and stick out. Like Pinhead from the movie Hellraiser.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

reemixx said:


> Why just two reasons? How about to satisfy what someone feels inside, to literally wear on the outside what they believe is within? To experiment with the reactions of society, and to force people to question their own beliefs? To not feel like one is conforming to society? To honour a culture or a belief system that is not accepted within our society, but that one feels a part of anyway? Or even just because one can? Because there's no reason why one shouldn't?


Spiritual reasons, idealist reasons, political reasons.... interesting. I guess one would really have to react and form opinions case-by-case, then. I'd completely respect someone honoring a particular culture, for example. I'd probably not have much patience with someone who was doing it only in order to force others to question their own beliefs.



reemixx said:


> Many people with mods don't care what other people think, and I think that's interesting, and probably a good thing.


And yet.... many are also _very_ sensitive to even mild criticism of their choices...



reemixx said:


> I can't answer those questions anyway, because it's different for everyone. I think the best anyone can do is question whether we have the right to judge anyone based on their appearance at all.


We may not have the right, but I'd bet we all do it, every single one of us. And if someone is sight-impaired, they probably form judgments based on people's scent or by the sounds they make when walking or whatever. I think we judge because we have to; we need to have at least _some_ basic categories in order to deal with large quantities of people without having to approach each new person as though we'd never seen a human before.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> It's an implant. Some are under the skin like his and some are anchored in the skin and stick out. Like Pinhead from the movie Hellraiser.


OK.... I'm amused at the thought that jigsaw puzzles are one of my favorite things, but this guy with his jigsaw puzzle skin and I just live in totally different worlds.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> You know, Susan, your post made me think...........
> Does age directly effect how one feels about tattoos? Or maybe, where you live? what about your religion?
> 
> Maybe it's a lack of understanding. Can we compare them to tribal customs in other nations? Like foot bindings or neck rings?


I'm not Susan, lol, but she did allude to why one would not necessarily hire someone with extensive body art in certain businesses and yes age and where one lives has something to do with it.

When I made the comment that I would probably not hire someone with visible piercings/tattoos it was because the vast majority of my clients are older and quite conservative. It would affect my business. Maybe in 20 years it won't, don't know.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I can't address traditional neck rings because I haven't studied those, but foot binding is a practice done to children that results in a permanent disability and distortion of the foot for the specific purpose of making girls desirable to men. IMO that does not compare to adult men and women choosing to tattoo and pierce themselves. One is something done to you, the other is one you choose to have for your own reasons.


Absolutely. I minored in Chinese history and culture in college and wrote a research paper on footbinding. It was usually started when a girl was 4-5 years old, and it was most definitely NOT voluntary.

Incidentally, I have two Chinese tattoos on my left ankle, meaning "beautiful dragon."

When we were on vacation to the Cook Islands three years ago, I wanted to get a traditional Maori tattoo, but you can't expose them to sun or water for awhile afterward, so that would have kind of interfered with the vacationing! Maybe next time we go (I hope we go again!), I'll purchase a tattoo design and then get it done back home or something.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Just as circumcision is also mutilation and abuse primarily done to helpless infants and young children.


I am anti-circ -- both my sons are intact -- but I wouldn't go so far as to call it abuse. My DH is circ'd, and he's never felt that he's "missing" anything, even though he was raised in a family of intact men. (His dad was English, and the only reason DH was circ'd is because the hospital didn't ask his parents before they did it. His brothers are intact, or so their mom tells me -- I haven't seen for myself  )

That said, I am all for more education about circumcision or the lack thereof ... but I do think it has to be done with great delicacy. This is a debate that can get SO heated -- the topic was actually banned for years at one forum I visit!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> That said, I am all for more education about circumcision or the lack thereof ... but I do think it has to be done with great delicacy. This is a debate that can get SO heated -- the topic was actually banned for years at one forum I visit!


I didn't even want to get into that one..... I'll just say that I'm relieved that since I have a DD and not a DS I didn't have to face that decision.

Though I'd hope we can all agree that _ female_ circumcision is barbaric.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

They are both barbaric. It's just that in the US we have become desensitized to male circ because it is so common here. The Chinese that practice footbinding consider it a benefit, and I've read and seen interviews with women that rationalized their deformity. It's not uncommon. It's a self protection in many ways. In Mexico ear piercing of girl babies is normal, yet even in this thread there have been posts strongly against that. Too lazy to go look, but I think the term abuse might have been used in relation to it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I have 2 or 5 tattoos depending on how you count them. Daisies on one leg and on the other leg an anklet of animals. I know I'll get more in the future -- turns out a woman I know is about to open a shop.

Interestingly enough, I just read and reviewed this for Amazon Vine:


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I have never had any desire at all for either a tattoo or a piercing. As far as others having them, I find they invariable detract from a woman's beauty in all cases. I'd even prefer that women not pierce their ears, but that would apparently be a vain hope on my part as most women seem to feel they absolutely must wear earrings, and I suppose pierced earrings are probably more practical than clip-ons.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the female body is fine just the way it is: it does not need jewelry, red-painted lips and blue-painted eyelids, or any other artificial decorations, including tattoos and piercings. (OK, a subtle application of a minimal amount of make-up can help many woman, and probably many men, too.  )
> 
> But obviously there are a lot of people in the world whose tastes are different than mine, but I cannot recall ever hearing another man say to me, "Boy that girl/woman is pretty, but she'd be even hotter if she got a tattoo or a piercing." But then, I don't hang out with bikers, goths, or punk rockers, so who knows? And if Angelina Jolie comes calling on me, I'm not going to tell her to come back later after she has her tattoos removed (not that I think I'll ever have to worry about that situation).


My husband was never a fan. Well, he was my fiance when I got the first one. And then, after it healed, he traced it with his finger and proclaimed it sexy. And still married me. 

You don't have to be a biker, goth, or punk -- I promise you the world is full of tattooed professionals. It's like a hidden world to people who are not into it, as people do usually aim to be a little discreet. But compliment someone with visible ink and all of a sudden dress shirts are being rolled up and women are lifting up their hair to show the backs of their neck. And, more and more you see the edges of them, as if people are doing the bare minimum to cover them.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I have quite a few tattoos, so I have no problem with them, but I'm fortunate enough to work in a profession that tattoos and mods are quite common. Most of my tattoos, excepts for my right calf and a small bit of my shoulder/neck tat aren't usually visible (unless I'm wearing shorts, which is often) mostly because I don't want them to fade from the sun.  I haven't got any new ones in about 10 years, but I haven't ruled it out, and I don't regret getting any, although I do want to cover up or modify my first one.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I don't have either but I heard tattoos can be addicting


they are! its like pringles once you pop you cant stop!!

i have many (ankle=honu w/chinamans hat, hip=fairy with 2tiger lillies for my daughter who is year of the tiger left side=stargazer lily for my son who loves to stare at the stars and sing twinkltwinkle to me! lower back=wings(tramp stamp )back of neck down spine=4 chinese characters, the roles i play in my life,1mother/wife2sister3daughter4friend with peony petalswhich are a significant chinese flower meaning feminine beauty) and im not done...i plan to cover my entire left side with lillies...
had a madona but took it out and then did it again and took it out..so no more lip piercing...just ears for me...for now...lol


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I also agree that tattoos are addicting. I have 4 right now and want another. I can hide all of mine except for the one on my wrist.
Mine are all small dainty ones. The only one I truly regret getting is the one on my wrist. I cannot cover that one as much as I can the other ones. I have never not been hired for a job because of them. They do not represent my ability to do a job. They are just an extension of who I am. Yes my Mother did not approve of them but, my Step Father loved them. To this day my Mother knows of only 3. My Step Father took it to the grave with him that I have 4. I also have 3 piercing in each ear. I also have the cartlage peirced in my left ear. I do not think that my having multiple tattoos or piercings make me a bad person.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> They are both barbaric. It's just that in the US we have become desensitized to male circ because it is so common here.


And there are also some legitimate statistics regarding health benefits... whether those outweigh the fact of mutilation is not up to me to decide. As I said, I'm glad I don't have to. There's a huge difference between the procedures though as far as later ill effects. From what I hear, the majority of circumcised men shrug it off as no big deal.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't say I've ever seen a piece of art I wanted to carry around with me the rest of my life.

If it trips your trigger, have at.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a thick black and dark green thorny vine around my left ankle.  Took me 9 years to get it from the moment I decided I wanted it.  I would have a few more, but alas I'm hypersensitive to the ink.  Just about rubbed the skin above and below it off to the bone.  The pain of it itching hurt way more than having the tat done.

As for the job thing.  I was in the Air Force when I got it and we always wore pants,  I hated the skirts they're hideous.  Except for the year I spent teaching at a private school that required skirts (I wore black and dark brown stockings even it 100 degree weather), no one ever knows I have it because socks and pants keep it covered.  Unless it's a gang tattoo I would not hesitate to hire someone. 

I have 3 holes in both ears but never wear earrings.  Go figure.  First was done at 8, second were done, in Israel, at 16, and third were done at 24


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I am terrified of needles so there is no way I would ever get a tattoo whether I liked them or not..  I made my mother go with me to hold my hand when I was 25 years old just to get my ears pierced...it was horrible!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw a show or magazine years ago that was talking about tattoos for breast cancer survivors. The ones I remember were very floral and shaped like a tank top or shrug. they were beautiful strong statements. I have fantasy about but never had one done. I have had pierced ears since 2nd grade.
Sylvia


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have 2 tats and 4 holes on my ears. I used to have 8 holes, but I let my belly button, tongue, and ear cartilage close. My first tat was done right around my 18th birthday. It's a simple heart with a rose and my daughters name on my ankle. I was told I was the first woman (child?) to breastfeed while getting ink in their shop. The other tat is on my shoulder blade, an Ankh with a purple rose. I designed it and had it done when I was 20. I would like to get more at some point. I want to add a ring of flowers around my ankle, and I would like to have one for each of my kids. Since I am not done having kids, I will wait to get anything else done!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I don't have either but I heard tattoos can be addicting


For some people, they definitely are. I only wanted one, the Thumper tattoo, but after I got it... I have this overwhelming need to get ink honoring family. I understand ink for the sake of ink, but personally, mine have to have meaning for me.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thumper said:


> For some people, they definitely are. I only wanted one, the Thumper tattoo, but after I got it... I have this overwhelming need to get ink honoring family. I understand ink for the sake of ink, but personally, mine have to have meaning for me.


Right. I believe in getting tattoos with deep and lasting meaning. Daisies in honor of a childhood pet. An anklet of animals because of my love of them, nature, and where I live. These are bedrock things about me that won't change.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I so envy you folks with tattoos.  I've always loved them, but being a nice even dark brown all over decided to go for piercing over a tattoo that I may not like.  So, belly button, eyebrow, nose and 9 on the ears.  

I want to comment on babies w/ ear piercing that some have called abuse.  Please remember that it may be a cultural thing similar to the whole circumcision debate; in fact, we moved to the midwest when I was in high school and I could belive that I had friends whose parents thought ear piercing wasn't for 'ladies'.  I got my daughters ears pierced for her 2nd birthday because thats "just what we did".  If it helps some, she didn't cry, but I fainted.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I so envy you folks with tattoos. I've always loved them, but being a nice even dark brown all over decided to go for piercing over a tattoo that I may not like. So, belly button, eyebrow, nose and 9 on the ears.
> 
> I want to comment on babies w/ ear piercing that some have called abuse. Please remember that it may be a cultural thing similar to the whole circumcision debate; in fact, we moved to the midwest when I was in high school and I could belive that I had friends whose parents thought ear piercing wasn't for 'ladies'. I got my daughters ears pierced for her 2nd birthday because thats "just what we did". If it helps some, she didn't cry, but I fainted.


lol.......I don't consider ear piercing in babies child abuse either....besides, they don't even remember it and millions of babies have pierced ears..........


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Regarding ear piercing, I'm grateful that I can choose in what way I want to adorn my body (and whether any of those adornments are permanent) and that my mom didn't decide it for me before I was too young to know what earrings even were.

Isn't the responsible freedom to choose your own individual method of adornment (or the lack thereof) part of what this thread is all about?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Regarding ear piercing, I'm grateful that I can choose in what way I want to adorn my body (and whether any of those adornments are permanent) and that my mom didn't decide it for me before I was too young to know what earrings even were.
> 
> Isn't the responsible freedom to choose your own individual method of adornment (or the lack thereof) part of what this thread is all about?


I consider that I saved my daughter some time. She eventually got a 2nd hole in each ear.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I have each ear pierced 5 times, belly button pierced, a butterfly tattoo on my right shoulder and a water lily on my left hip, both with stories very personal to me, both gotten when I was over 30. I am the President/Chief Nursing Officer for a hospital that is part of a conservative 14 hospital system so I wear my hair over my ears and made sure I could easily cover my tats. Last year our system finally took out of their dress code that tattoos had to be covered, acknowledging that many people are tattooed these days, and said only "objectionable" tattoos must be covered. Slow progress.


----------



## georgiamae (Apr 30, 2009)

I only have one tat on my ankle of a wolf howling at the moon. I've had it 11 years and I still like it. I would love to get one or two more but alas my husband hates them. I used to have my belly periced. I would like to put it back in but fear 30 is a little to old for that kind of thing.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

georgiamae said:


> I only have one tat on my ankle of a wolf howling at the moon. I've had it 11 years and I still like it. I would love to get one or two more but alas my husband hates them. I used to have my belly periced. I would like to put it back in but fear 30 is a little to old for that kind of thing.


no, 30 is NOT too old for that kind of thing....LOL!!!! You're silly!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I wouldn't pierce a baby's ears, but I wouldn't call it child abuse either.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I came back my first year of college with a tattoo. its a tutle and a flower....don't tell mom this, but I wish I put more thought into it. lol. I got it the morning after an argruement with the parents. I should have just got the turtle and shouldn't have combined the two. Eventually I am going to get the flower around the turtle removed or colored in.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> no, 30 is NOT too old for that kind of thing....LOL!!!! You're silly!


LOL!!! I was 42 when I got mine pierced. I'm 52 now. My belly is still flat, and when I have to take it out it looks strange to me without it. I don't flash it around at my age, but it's still a part of me.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> And that is blatant discrimination. Same as race, religion or physical handicap.
> 
> Also, tattoos aren't just for "bikers, goths and punk rockers". Talk about stereotyping.
> 
> I started this thread to be fun, I sincerely hope it doesn't turn into a debate. I saw some previous posts where some other members mentioned their tattoos or possibly wanting them and thought it would be fun to share. <shrug>


Well said.
I am a paralegal, 46 years old, work for a very large, worldwide law firm. Five years ago I would never have dreamt I would have a tattoo. Now I have 2. The first (2 years) is a small flower on the top of my right foot. My daughter and I both got them after her 75 y/o grandmother, 55 y/o aunt, and her daughter got them. Now there are 11 of us with almost the identical tat in almost the same location, all in the same family. The second (2 months) is a 3x3 fish that we discovered on our 1st cruise/snorkeling excursion and is located on our inside left leg above the ankle that both me and my daughter have as well. They can both be covered if need be but I have never been asked to hide them and, actually, are rarely commented on, and never negatively.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thumper said:


> For some people, they definitely are. I only wanted one, the Thumper tattoo, but after I got it... I have this overwhelming need to get ink honoring family. I understand ink for the sake of ink, but personally, mine have to have meaning for me.


I only want 1 more, something with all 3 of my kids' astrological signs. All of my ink have meanings as well.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

My new tat. Number 3. Got it yesterday. This was the sorest I've ever been after a tattoo because that black took a lot of going over and over.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I have ten total, with plans for twelve. Sadly, I don't have pictures of all of them, but here's a few.









Sorry to be showing off a body that's not really worth showing off, but there's the sun around my naval and on my chest I have the first initials of my parents and my four brothers with the lines connecting them more or less over my heart.









I call this one Balance.









I got this tattoo about a week after I turned eighteen. It's of the protagonist of a book I wrote when I was fourteen. As you can imagine, it was all sorts of awful. Although I don't think I'll ever rewrite the story, the character, Randy "Chaos" Parsic, does have a few cameos in my other works.
Oh, and the tattoo is on my lower back, off to the left side. Above, on my left shoulder is the Kanji for "dream," _yume_.









You can see most of the two swords on my left foot. A medieval broadsword and a katana/tai chi sword hybrid. They're the weapons of the protagonist and antagonist of a fantasy series I've written a couple of times and probably won't publish until I'm old and fat(ter). As for any explanation of the picture, it's my baby brother, and he wasn't looking. I know it's gross, but come on. He's my baby brother and he wasn't looking.

Not pictured, I also have a pair of wings on the backs of my arms, a band of waves around my left arm (just above the wing). Also, yume, but I already mentioned it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

loving the pics of tats. I don't have any (scared of needles) but I love the artwork of them. hubby has 6. all black ink. I think i prefer that to color.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

You don't even see the needles.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have one yet, but will be getting one.  My mom always told my brother and I to think and come up with a design and if we still wanted it 5 years later to have it done...we are both very impulsive so I think she had visions of me coming home with a boyfriends name or a badly drawn scooby doo or something.  Of course, dad coming home from a work trip with a horrible badly inked tat of the earth on his calf didn't make her any more comfortable with the idea of her kids getting them.

My brother is a very well respected middle grades math/science teacher...he has a big tattoo on his calf.  He drew the design, colored it and dated it and 5 years later to the date had it done.  It is a piece he is very happy with and will show off at a moments notice.

My dad has 8 or 9, all are able to be covered up by his work clothes now and all were able to be covered up by his uniform back when he was military.  I was with him for 3 of them so I've had a chance to see how different parlors work and the types of artwork and it is amazing the different styles, etc.

People are always surprised to find out they have tattoo's...someone that found out about my dads tattoos years after they had met said he didn't seem like "the tattoo type"; they don't talk much anymore after that.

I'm going to get a small tree of life in a circle on my calf. I'm going to get my brother to design it for me.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Tattoos are definitely not only for goths and bikers.  

I have one tattoo on my left shoulder, 'Alba gu bràth' in Celtic script and a thistle on my right hip. I have several holes in each ear but am not tempted by further piercings. 

If one expects to have to deal with the public (or tight-*rsed bureaucrats), it is probably a good idea to have them where they can be covered by clothing.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Tattoos are definitely not only for goths and bikers.


Yeah, thankfully, the antiquated anit-tattoo douchbags (yeah, to those who responded as such in this thread, I'm also talking about you) are a dying breed.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't get the nose piercing.  Isn't that unsanitary?  Do you disinfect the nose ring when you have to blow your nose?  Nor do I understand why anyone would pierce their tongue.  Well as long as it makes the piercers happy and it doesn't interfere with my life, it's fine with me.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?! I have lots of tattoos. It started with a band around my bicep (the "Tristan Chord." Opening bar of Wagner's opera "Tristan und Isolde.") And it's been downhill from there. My left foot I'm in the process of getting a full pant (like a sleeve, but on the leg!) done. We've finished all the individual pieces and are now just starting all the connecting/background art. The individual pieces on the leg are all large, traditional Japanese images.










































On my other leg I have a Japanese dragon, plus replicas of two pieces by the American artist Derek Hess.


























And this is my tattoo artist - one of the best in the world - working on me. He did all the work except the black/grey Derek Hess replicas.










And yes, tattoos are addictive. When I got the "Tristan" band I never thought my legs would be covered within a few years! It's expensive and it hurts like hell. But I haven't for a moment regretted getting these. I also love getting stared at during summer!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

marianner said:


> Here's an interesting one - The Enigma.


I think this Enigma guy also has a split tongue.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Got together with some friends from high school last night. Friend I havent seen since grad (4 yrs ago) noticed my tat (dragon going down my foot perfect for my heels and slippers) and was shocked. No one took me as a tat kind of person to get it. Was always the cutesy and conventional one in high school.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Got together with some friends from high school last night. Friend I havent seen since grad (4 yrs ago) noticed my tat (dragon going down my foot perfect for my heels and slippers) and was shocked. No one took me as a tat kind of person to get it. Was always the cutesy and conventional one in high school.


Yeah, I'll bet if I saw some people I haven't seen in years, they'd be shocked to know I had them. I've even surprised people I know now becuase they don't think I'm "the tattoo type". Whatever the hell "the tattoo type" is.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

The first tat I ever saw was a traditional nautical swallow, very colorful birdy thing.  I was ten.  When I found out you could do that, I wanted one and haven't regretted what I have.  However, it took me until I was thirty to get the first one, because I do understand the meaning of permanent.  The second one I got at forty and again, it took some time to figure out what I wanted.

I don't see the need for another one, but I won't rule it out either.  Those things HURT and I'm kind of a baby, so if there are any more they won't be the two hour long painfest the first one was, by golly.  My wrist tattoo is something that people who typically don't like tats tell me, is rather pretty.  But of course other people weren't a factor in deciding to get it done.  My large one is hidden in my underpants and is not shown!

Piercings, well I have my ears done and I can barely remember to put earrings in nowadays.  I used to not leave the house without makeup and earrings, etc.  Nowadays I don't wear makeup, don't feel it's necessary although I really need to have some professional do my eyebrows.  I tried getting a third ear piercing up in the mid to higher part of my ear, holy jesus christ that thing about made me faint, and then it got infected on top of that, so I let it go bybye.  I would rather get a new tat ANY day than have another piercing gun come anywhere near me.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

metal134 said:


> This was the sorest I've ever been after a tattoo


\
Looking at my arm, the last few days as this thing has started to peel, I feel really vindicated in having said this because that skin was just DEMOLISHED. The skin on my other tattoos flaked off fairly thinly, but the skin over this one is like tree bark.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm unmarked and have no inclination toward it; my wife had a small butterfly very high on her upper arm. I have seen some extraordinary skin art that I liked 'as art' - a friend had a peacock over an entire leg from a fine artist and it looked great. A guy I knew had a spiderweb on his forehead and skull; it didn't look so great but was a definite statement and unmissable.

There was a girl I was chatting to and after a while she pointed to a tattoo on her arm and said (I swear) "At least I won't have a problem remembering your name." The tattoo on her arm read Chris. Oh, sweet, I thought and walked away.

Anyway, I guess my point is that I feel about a given tattoo pretty much the same way I feel about the given person. In order of those mentioned above: Love, admiration, sympathy and lastly... well, I imagine you can guess.

Anyone read Tiger, Tiger by Alfred Bester? There is a guy who can do that, I heard, make an invisible tatoo that only shows up when you are flushed.


----------



## andrej (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't like tattoos, nor piercing.


----------

